# Do you guys wax?



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Your planes that is. Do you wax the sole of your planes, and if yes what kind of wax do you use?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sawdustfactory said:


> Your planes that is. Do you wax the sole of your planes, and if yes what kind of wax do you use?


Nooooooooooo, I don't.










 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe I'm an odd ball... but I REALLY REALLY like topcote on the beds and fences of my planes. I've done wax, both candle and paste and didn't find it worked as well. 

Its pretty incredible how much of a difference topcote makes!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> Maybe I'm an odd ball... but I REALLY REALLY like topcote on the beds and fences of my planes. I've done wax, both candle and paste and didn't find it worked as well.
> 
> Its pretty incredible how much of a difference topcote makes!


+1.:yes: ...Wax:no: ... TopCote:yes:









 







.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

No. It was all the rage a couple of years ago when one of the magazines did an article about it - something about the old-timers keeping a wooden box with wax on it at the end of their workbench.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That article was tallow. I don't use tallow. I do wax though. It makes it easier to push. I don't see the finish problems some are concerned about. The wax is shaved off with the shavings. It is much easier to push. I just keep a candle on the bench and use that lately as opposed to paste wax. Paste wax is to liquidy (sorry for the made up word) for me. It is noticeably easier to push. I've never tried topcote on mine.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use candle wax on both planes and saws.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

There was a previous thread about waxing machine tops, with a lot of controversy.

I use Johnsons Paste Wax on everything, including all my hand planes, the irons, my carving chisels, wood turning chisels, bench chisels etc. I wipe it on and only wipe it off before using the piece of equipment with a dry cloth. I once had my equipment in storage for 6 years between relocation moves and no rust.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Yep, I wax them. Right now I am using TreeWax but I have used Johnson's Paste wax. Soles, tabletops, jointers, shapers and the bottoms of my routers. Never once had a finishing problem. Just make sure you wipe it on in a thin film, let it dry and wipe it off until everything is slippery. Top Coat is alright but for the price vs the life of the slipperiness it isn't worth the cost. A can of wax will last me about 2 years and cost about $10


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll never argue about this when it comes to finishing. I use to use paste wax without issue... I just really find topcote to work better for me. It's way less friction but doesn't last as long as paste wax... But reapplication is as simple as a quick dusting from the can. 

What I'm saying is to each his/her own... I like it and it works for me but I'd never get argumentative about it.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the input fellas. I don't want this to turn into an argument over what's better/right. I'm relatively new to hand planes and I've seen several people advocating waxing the soles. I was just curious what you all do and why you do it. 

For the record, I use Turtle wax carnuba cleaner wax on the table saw, jointer, lathe, planer beds and bandsaw table and have for years without any finish issues.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I just use some crumpled up wax paper and scrub the surface down good with it. I have no clue exactly what type of wax is on wax paper, but it does the job and is simple and quick. I'm sure there are better ways, but that's how my Dad taught me to do it and it works so why not.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

> Do you guys wax?


Just in the bikini area :w00t:


----------

